# Aufbau GT-Zaskar 1990/91



## steigo (10. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

mein 3. richtiges GT-Projekt nun zum aller 1.mal live und online. 
Kurz zu mir bin Bj. 69 hab 3 Kids. So Mitte 90er Jahre zum MTB fahren gekommen und eigentlich gleich bei GT gelandet (sind für mich einfach die schönsten Rahmen).
Zum Projekt:

GT Zaskar möchte ich mit purple-farbigen Teilen soweit möglich zeitlich gesehen korrekt aufbauen.

Vorhandene Teile:
Rahmen: 20" Zaskar, ballburnished, Bj. September 90
Kurbel: FCM-900
Schaltung: RD-M900 u. FD-M900  
Brems/schaltkombi: ST-M900
Bremse vorn: BR-M900-F
Bremse hinten: Deore XT II U-Brake 
Naben: FH-M900 und HB-M900-F
Felgen: Compagnolo Stheno
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadSet purple
Gabeln: 1. Wahl Spinner Starrgabel Bj 91-94 in schwarz (hab ich leider noch nicht) bitte schaut doch mal  nach ob ihr eine über habt. Sie sollte aber mindestens 230mm Schaftlänge haben, Farbe und Kratzer egal!
2. Wahl Paioli mit purple Tauchrohren und Elastomere  400mm Einbauhöhe und 50mm Federweg. Wäre halt nur wegen der Farbe schön.
Lenker:  No Name Riser in Alu poliert
Vorbau: Ringle Zooka purple

Was meint ihr zur Zusammenstellung?
Nur feste druff bin für jeden Tip/denkanstoß dankbar.


----------



## cleiende (10. April 2011)

noch ein Hesse auf dem GT-Trip....

Gabel: Cannondale P-Bone
Da musst Du aber lange warten bis Du eine in der Schaftlänge findest, doch das lohnt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steigo (10. April 2011)

das mit der Schaftlänge hab ich leider schon schmerzlich gemerkt und mich schon fast mit abgefunden, suche schon fast 2 Jahre jetzt. Aber nein ich gebe nicht aufSo eine P- Bone wäre auch ne Überlegung wert, wobei mir eine geschwungene besser gefällt. Dein purple Zaskar (übrigens gibts da ja auch nur 2 Stück von in D in echt und wirklich) sieht auch sehr sehr lecker aus.
Grüsse aus Südhessen
Steigo



cleiende schrieb:


> noch ein Hesse auf dem GT-Trip....
> 
> Gabel: Cannondale P-Bone
> Da musst Du aber lange warten bis Du eine in der Schaftlänge findest, doch das lohnt sich.


----------



## steigo (11. April 2011)

Hier mal die Teile als Foto


----------



## steigo (11. April 2011)

und noch ein paar


----------



## cleiende (11. April 2011)

Wirklich die Paioli? Das Labelding?
Hätte ggfs eine Manitou M3 mit Stahlfedern und laaaaangem Schaft (Wenn ich die verdammte Gabel auseinanderbekomme, eine Schraube ist fest).


----------



## epic2006 (11. April 2011)

Nettes Projekt und nette Teileliste. Wenn Du es wirklich timecorrect aufbauen möchtest (also nach den strengen Regeln der Klassiker nebenan) bist Du mit der M900 Gruppe ein Jahr zu jung. Mir persönlich wär das egal und es ist Erbsenzählerei, die Funktion der Gruppe ist so einen "Kompromiss" allemal wert.

Stütze auch Ringle in purple?

Gabel bitte starr und schwarz.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg, das Thema ist aboniert!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## steigo (12. April 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Wirklich die Paioli? Das Labelding?
> Hätte ggfs eine Manitou M3 mit Stahlfedern und laaaaangem Schaft (Wenn ich die verdammte Gabel auseinanderbekomme, eine Schraube ist fest).



Nee die Paioli ist wirklich nur die 2. Wahl und nur wegen der passenden Farbe und dem passenden Jahrgang. 1. Wahl ist immer noch ne starre am liebsten ne Spinner siehe Foto unten
Meinst du eine Mach3? Habe noch ne Mach5 in schwarz, nahezu in neuem Zustand, nur leider ist die Einbauhöhe nicht für diesen Rahmen geeignet.


----------



## steigo (12. April 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Nettes Projekt und nette Teileliste. Wenn Du es wirklich timecorrect aufbauen möchtest (also nach den strengen Regeln der Klassiker nebenan) bist Du mit der M900 Gruppe ein Jahr zu jung. Mir persönlich wär das egal und es ist Erbsenzählerei, die Funktion der Gruppe ist so einen "Kompromiss" allemal wert.
> 
> Stütze auch Ringle in purple?
> 
> ...


Danke für die Blumen und dein Interesse. 
Ich glaube ich werde deiner Bitte nachkommen Ist eh mein Vorhaben eine starre einzubauen.
Mit den M900 Teilen ist mir klar das ich da bei den Klassikern unten durch falle. Ich seh das aber nicht so eng, denn viele die 91 ein Zaskar gekauft haben, haben das dann eins zwei Jahre später auch aufgewertet. Meiner Meinung nach gehört an so einen Rahmen auch so eine geile Gruppe. Ich will ja auch keinen Blumentopf gewinnen sondern einfach nur einen geilen Hobel von Abfang 90 fahren.
Leider suche ich schon so so so so lange nach einer purple Moby in 27,2
aber entweder sind die total verkrazt, unendlich gekürzt, ausgeblichen oder (aber meist) echt nicht bezahlbar. Keine Ahnung warum purple so teuer ist. Rot und blau/türkis hab ich schon ziemlich alles und teilweise echt zu schleuderpreisen gekauft. Frag mich bloß nicht was ich für den chris king in purple hingeblättert habe. Da überbieten sich die Teilnehmer in der Bucht das ist echt unglaublich. Hab da schon einen für über 300 Euro übern Tresen gehen sehen.
Habs fast schon aufgegeben ne purple Ringle Moby zu ergattern aber wer weis vielleicht erreiche ich ja mit diesem Aufbau. 
Grüsse aus Südhessen
Steigo


----------



## steigo (12. April 2011)

übrigens ist heute die Politur geliefert worden.
*Belgom Alu 500ml*


soll ja das beste auf dem Markt sein. Naja morgen nehm ich mir 2 Stunden Zeit
und werd mal meine Armmuskeln trainieren.

Gude Nachd de
Steigo


----------



## Kruko (13. April 2011)

Viel Spaß beim Polieren und cleiende meinte keine Mach 3, sondern die erste Generation der Manitous mit viel CNC. Für mich immer noch die schönsten Federgabeln die es jeh gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steigo (13. April 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Polieren und epic2006 meinte keine Mach 3, sondern die erste Generation der Manitous mit viel CNC. Für mich immer noch die schönsten Federgabeln die es jeh gab.



Ah jetzt! Klar doch hab mal gegoogelt, klar kenn ich auch, aber nur vom sehen. Meine ältesten vernünftigen Gabeln sind diverse Marzocchi's XC 500/600 von 95 - 96. Übrigens hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern? Habe da ein Problem mit den Standrohren, speziell das Teil mit dem Ventil obenauf.


Hiermit nochmal Danke an Gerrit für das Angebot aber mit Oldschool-Federgabeln bin ich so ziemlich eingedeckt. Danke


----------



## gabarinza (13. April 2011)

steigo schrieb:


> d Dein purple Zaskar (übrigens gibts da ja auch nur 2 Stück von in D in echt und wirklich) sieht auch sehr sehr lecker aus.
> Grüsse aus Südhessen
> Steigo



Wirklich nur soooo wenige?
Ich hab (hatte) auch ein purple aus '94. Habe es nur leider irgendwann in geistiger Umnachtung schwarz lackieren lassen. 
Ich wollte damals unbedingt ein Zaskar und hab in meiner Größe nur eins in purple auftreiben können.
Fahre es immer noch wenn ich mal wieder Bock auf Hardtail habe, bekomme den Rahmen einfach nicht klein. Und das bei fahrfertig 90kg und unzähligen Sprüngen, Stürzen, 3xAX (95-97) etc.


----------



## steigo (13. April 2011)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Wirklich nur soooo wenige?
> Ich hab (hatte) auch ein purple aus '94. Habe es nur leider irgendwann in geistiger Umnachtung schwarz lackieren lassen.
> Ich wollte damals unbedingt ein Zaskar und hab in meiner Größe nur eins in purple auftreiben können.
> Fahre es immer noch wenn ich mal wieder Bock auf Hardtail habe, bekomme den Rahmen einfach nicht klein. Und das bei fahrfertig 90kg und unzähligen Sprüngen, Stürzen, 3xAX (95-97) etc.



Ja die Rahmen sind kaum kaputt zu bekommen Schwarz ist aber auch ne schöne Lackierung wenn es gut gemacht ist. Ich würde aber keinen eloxierten Rahmen lackieren, es sei denn er ist wirklich nicht mehr ansehnlich. 
Und ja ganz wirklich, es gab nur zwei Stück! 
Zitat:
GT Zaskar LE in Purple Eloxiert, das einzig wahre Limited Edition -  wurde in dieser Farbe offiziell nur an das GT Werksteam 93-94  ausgeliefert!
Ehrlich! Beweis:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Syn...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cb6b291f6

Es ist aber dennoch, obwohl erwiesenermaßen nicht so Einzigartig, schon ein feines Bike Der Endpreis bei den Teilen ist meiner Meinung nach auch ganz OK.
Wetter ist so geil glaub das mit den polieren muß noch warten bis es regnet.

Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Südhessen
Steigo


----------



## epic2006 (13. April 2011)

Ich war der Mann mit dem Starrgabelvorschlag, bitteschön. Gegen solche Manitoufedereien möchte ich mich hier ausdrücklich wehren! Die Performance war unterirdisch, deswegen habe ich meine alle verkauft. Wenn federn, dann eine RS MAG20 oder 21.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (13. April 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ich war der Mann mit dem Starrgabelvorschlag, bitteschön.



Sorry Gerrit, ist schon geändert.


----------



## steigo (13. April 2011)

@Gerrit



steigo schrieb:


> Hiermit nochmal Danke an Gerrit für das Angebot aber mit Oldschool-Federgabeln bin ich so ziemlich eingedeckt. Danke



Ich meinte Danke an cleiende. Hab mich da Verschaut, bitte um Nachsicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und ja Gerrit die Federung von meiner Mach5 ist so ziemlich zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kann man da eigentlich Federn einbauen und bringt das was / lohnt sich das?
übrigens hab doch noch ne knappe Stunde poliert und zwar draußen wegen der schönen Sonne heute. Ergebnis später da Kabel zum übertragen von der Kamera, irgendwo ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (13. April 2011)

für time correct sehr schön.ich denke leider nicht zu bekommen mit 230mm schaftlänge.


----------



## steigo (13. April 2011)

So Kabel gefunden. 
Kann die Politur nur empfehlen, ist sehr sparsam und man braucht nicht so den wahnsinns Kraftaufwand.


----------



## steigo (13. April 2011)

redsandow schrieb:


> für time correct sehr schön.ich denke leider nicht zu bekommen mit 230mm schaftlänge.




Ja hab ich da
leider nur mit 190mm Schaft

Naja wenn sich nichts ergibt in nächster Zeit, baue ich vermutlich die ein und mach ne Schaftverlängerung dran. Die alten Vorbauten früher waren auch so geklemmt und sehen tut man die Verlängerung nicht! Abfahrten mit Findlingen fahre ich nicht und Sprünge naja in meinem alter und als Selbsständiger, da überlegt man zwei / dreimal bevor man sich für Tage oder Wochen ausknockt. Also denk ich das ist Problemlos. Suche aber trotzdem noch eine Starrgabel Ahead mit 230mm Schaft! entweder GT oder Spinner oder oder Bietet mal an wenn ihr was über habt. Danke


----------



## Rennkram (13. April 2011)

Der Rahmen ist uralt, da gabs noch gar kein Ahead. Warum nicht ein Gewinde in den Schaft schneiden und Schaftvorbau fahren?
Dann passt das mit 190mm vieleicht.

Ist nur so eine Idee, keine Ahnung obs klappt. Ich fahr schon immer Ahead.


----------



## steigo (13. April 2011)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist uralt, da gabs noch gar kein Ahead. Warum nicht ein Gewinde in den Schaft schneiden und Schaftvorbau fahren?
> Dann passt das mit 190mm vieleicht.



Danke für den Tip.
Habe gerade mal nachgemessen an nem alten XT Steuersatz, würde grad so gehen. Nur leider habe ich keinen purple Chris King zum Schrauben (oder hast du einen über?) und der Cris King steht schon fest auf der Teileliste. 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Rennkram (13. April 2011)

Achja, der purpelne King 

Bei dem was ich jetzt schreibe bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher.

Die Kings kann man doch ganz einfach auf Gewinde umbauen.
Dafür muss nur die obere Abdeckung getauscht werden.

Und die werden auch ab und zu einzeln angeboten.
Wenn du wirklich umbauen willst, bekommst du ja vieleicht über die Suche im Basar eine Obere Schale in purple fürn guten Preis.


----------



## steigo (13. April 2011)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Achja, der purpelne King
> 
> Bei dem was ich jetzt schreibe bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher.
> 
> ...



Davon höre/lese ich heute zum ersten mal. Das wäre ja ein Kompromiss mit dem ich leben könnte. Man hört und liest ja zwar viel das die geschraubten nicht so gut wären und sich lösen. Ich hatte da aber noch nie ein echtes Problem mit. 
Habe beides im Bikepark, Ahead und geschraubt.


----------



## Rennkram (13. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, bin mir nicht sicher. 

Aber eine Schaftverlängerung ist ja auch kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.
BB mit purple Teilen hört sich gut an


----------



## Kruko (13. April 2011)

Bitte schön

http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=HSCONVKIT


----------



## steigo (13. April 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Bitte schön
> 
> http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=HSCONVKIT


He Danke! Netter Link.
aber auch dort gibts nen pörpelmangel. Die farbe ist einfach nicht mehr gefragt. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. April 2011)

purple genug???

http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merch...roduct_Code=PHS006-PNK&Category_Code=GN-KIT18

Ansonsten: Anfragen


----------



## steigo (13. April 2011)

Sag mal wie funktioniert das mit den Fotos einbinden, so wie du hier mit der 3D? Ich bekomme das nicht gebacken. Kannst du mir da mal eine Kurzeinleitung geben?
Danke


----------



## epic2006 (14. April 2011)

Schaftverlängerung in der Steckvariante ist Pfusch der auch gefährlich werden kann, meine Meinung, andere Meinungen wurden schon seitenlang diskutiert.

Den Umbaukit für den King kann man auch einfach beim Radldandler ums Eck bestellen oder eben einen silbernen bei Madline hier im Forum eloxieren lassen. 

Wenn die 2x4 nicht passt, würde ich mich erbarmen, würde gut zu dieser passen:



In die Mach 5 würde ich keine Federn einbauen, wenn die GAbel keine Öldämpfung hat, das Fahrverhalten wird dann nämlich kängeruartig.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------

